# New OBT Enclosure



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 17, 2013)

So my OBT, Sass Master, had some mold (actually more than some, if the condensation on the substrate was mold as well) in his parmesan cheese container soo....I just rehoused him into a different one! Here's some pics of his new home! 































Also, I boiled the rocks and shell for a few minutes then dried them with a hair dryer by the way


----------



## shebeen (Dec 18, 2013)

It looks like there's a lot of hard surfaces in there for the T to fall on.  I think you'd be better off removing the rocks, adding a couple inches of substrate, and using a piece of cork bark or fake plant for webbing attachment.  I'd also add more ventilation.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mold? Oh man, Shanty Town :/

What container is that? I like the wide mouth.

I'd say the same- ESP because some day you'll need to get him out and don't need rocks rolling around in there if you need to move container. Once they are comfy even in cramped quarters they are all stubborn and like to stay put generally


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 18, 2013)

shebeen said:


> It looks like there's a lot of hard surfaces in there for the T to fall on.  I think you'd be better off removing the rocks, adding a couple inches of substrate, and using a piece of cork bark or fake plant for webbing attachment.  I'd also add more ventilation.


I thought that might be a problem, but since he is an aboreal species and a little sling, wouldn't he be ok in there? Then, by the time he's big enough for a fall to really hurt him, the height wouldn't be so big would it? 

The lid has a bunch of vent holes in it also and each side has some in top and in bottom 

Edit** He's already comfy and started making little hammocks and tunnels everywhere :/ if the fall _is_ too much, could I simply add more substrate and set the decor back up the same way? (though I'll have to do something about those low vent holes...I could always start with a new container)

---------- Post added 12-18-2013 at 10:50 AM ----------




viper69 said:


> Mold? Oh man, Shanty Town :/
> 
> What container is that? I like the wide mouth.
> 
> I'd say the same- ESP because some day you'll need to get him out and don't need rocks rolling around in there if you need to move container. Once they are comfy even in cramped quarters they are all stubborn and like to stay put generally


I must be the mayor of Shanty Town xD

I can't remember what it's called and I threw the labels away :/ I got it on the food storage aisle of Walmart and I think they were like $1.50 - $2. I made sure the rocks aren't going to roll around, they're set up so that they're all keeping each other in place


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 18, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I thought that might be a problem, but since he is an aboreal species


OBT's display some arboreal tendencies depending on the individual, but they are not true arboreals.  That being said, even a true arboreal would appreciate a few more inches of substrate in that enclosure, especially as a sling.

Just out of curiosity, how did you get mold so quickly?

@viper69, that looks like the 2 quart "Mainstays" canister from Walmart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 18, 2013)

Disquiet said:


> OBT's display some arboreal tendencies depending on the individual, but they are not true arboreals.  That being said, even a true arboreal would appreciate a few more inches of substrate in that enclosure, especially as a sling.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how did you get mold so quickly?
> 
> @viper69, that looks like the 2 quart "Mainstays" canister from Walmart.


I'll go ahead and fix it up before he webs any more and gets even more comfy then. The mold was growing on a cricket bolus I hadn't gotten out right away (I don't have any long tongs yet) and may have molded because the container was used for cheese and must not have been cleaned properly. Some of the mold in the substrate may have actually been condensation, but I wasn't for sure and didn't want to take any chances. 

Also you're right about the containers  I realized I hadn't taken the label off of all of them.


Edit** PS: Any ideas on how I can plug those lower vent holes??


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 18, 2013)

OBTS are not arboreals. 

Plugging up any holes will only make things worse. You need more ventilation in there, therefore you need MORE holes in the container. This will help with cross-ventilation and will reduce your chances of getting mold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 18, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> PS: Any ideas on how I can plug those lower vent holes??


I wouldn't even bother, personally.  Unless the holes are giant, they probably won't affect the substrate at all.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 18, 2013)

Disquiet said:


> I wouldn't even bother, personally.  Unless the holes are giant, they probably won't affect the substrate at all.


I just don't want substrate all over the place haha maybe put my masking tape labels over them will be sufficient.

@Bob - I'm going to put more holes above the substrate after the redecorating. I'll take some better pics of the ventilation so everyone can get a better idea of the amount of holes and let me know how much more I need.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 19, 2013)

I was looking at the enclosure today (I hadn't had a chance to fix it up yet) and was wondering what you guys think of adding some moss instead of more substrate? He doesn't ever burrow from what I've seen, and instead of uprooting him again and jacking up all of his webs, I could line the rocks with some sphagnum moss. Those will soften any falls he might have and add a more naturalistic look to the enclosure. It will also save me from having to drill more holes and hope that substrate doesn't fall out of the ones already present. Does anyone know how susceptable it is to mold?

Edit** I haven't gotten a chance to post pics of the vent holes yet, but I'll get on that soon.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ugh get rid of the rocks


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 19, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Ugh get rid of the rocks


But they're pretty and he's already webbed them up, especially the flat one. If I get rid of one then the rest will slide around :L


----------



## viper69 (Dec 19, 2013)

I heard of this natural substance called cork bark  that would be better, though I think I've seen someone use slate but it was laying flat. Just hope he doesn't get knocked over!


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 19, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I heard of this natural substance called cork bark  that would be better, though I think I've seen someone use slate but it was laying flat. Just hope he doesn't get knocked over!


Like I said, the other rocks are supporting it


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 19, 2013)

As others have said; I suggest removing the rocks and using some cork bark as a hide. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## korg (Dec 19, 2013)

Removing the rocks is just a risk reduction thing. Realistically there probably won't be any problem, but having the rocks in there just increases the chances of a fall injury, the enclosure getting knocked over and the rocks smashing your T into jelly, etc. Why take even a slight risk with your T's safety when you don't have to? I think that's the attitude of most people on this forum and most people who care about the well-being of their tarantulas.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't have any cork bark and I'm a bit short on funds until after Christmas :/


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 19, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I don't have any cork bark and I'm a bit short on funds until after Christmas :/


I definitely understand that. Make sure you get some though when you have the money, because it really can come in handy. It doesn't grow mold and if you get one of the flats you can even break off smaller pieces and use them for slings.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 19, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> I definitely understand that. Make sure you get some though when you have the money, because it really can come in handy. It doesn't grow mold and if you get one of the flats you can even break off smaller pieces and use them for slings.


I definitely will  I just don't want to change poor Sass Master's home again until I have to


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 19, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I definitely will  I just don't want to change poor Sass Master's home again until I have to


I'd say just leave everything the way it is right now, but maybe add a few more holes if possible. You don't really need to mist. For water, you can just put a few drops of water next to the sling and it should drink it. I don't think mold would be much of a problem as long as there is adequate ventilation. OBTs like it dry anyway.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 19, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> I'd say just leave everything the way it is right now, but maybe add a few more holes if possible. You don't really need to mist. For water, you can just put a few drops of water next to the sling and it should drink it. I don't think mold would be much of a problem as long as there is adequate ventilation. OBTs like it dry anyway.


Ok sounds good  I've just been misting the flat rock, it evaporates pretty quick but not so quick that he doesn't have time to drink


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Dec 24, 2013)

Using rocks is fine, but you should secure them. Use copious amounts of hot glue or silicone if you choose to do so. Of course, it's going to be a colossal inconvenience when it comes time to rehouse her again, so consider that. 

As for the mold, cut down on the misting. There's no reason you should have mold in a Pterinochilus enclosure. OBT's are an arid species and are extremely hardy.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 24, 2013)

sgiath said:


> Using rocks is fine, but you should secure them. Use copious amounts of hot glue or silicone if you choose to do so. Of course, it's going to be a colossal inconvenience when it comes time to rehouse her again, so consider that.
> 
> As for the mold, cut down on the misting. There's no reason you should have mold in a Pterinochilus enclosure. OBT's are an arid species and are extremely hardy.


Don't worry they're secure  I had TONS of rocks to choose from, so it was easy to find ones that fit snuggly together. The only way to move them is to lift them. Although, as far as rehousing goes, it's most likely going to be a pain anyway xD 

I think the mold came from the leftover cheese residue (her old container was a parmesan cheese container, I must not have washed it well enough) and possibly not enough ventilation. Her new palace is very arid and mold free


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 25, 2013)

was that from walmart? i love me those walmart containers  MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 25, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> was that from walmart? i love me those walmart containers  MERRY CHRISTMAS!


Why yes it was!  Merry Christmas to you too!!!!


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 28, 2013)

And here it is! I took another container (the same kind and size) and drilled the vent holes a couple inches higher than on the previous container, rearranged the rocks, and added a little plant. I drilled a couple extra holes in each side (since the plant would have to be watered I figured more ventilation was needed) and mixed some organic potting soil with a bit of the coco fiber surrounding the plant. I'm not the best plant-keeper so the plant was a little droopy when it was put in, but after a little water, it's nice and perky now as you can see


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 28, 2013)

If your going to attempt to use live plants in am enclosure wouldn't it make more sense to attempt it with a more docile and more predictable species? Just my thoughts on the matter.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 28, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> If your going to attempt to use live plants in am enclosure wouldn't it make more sense to attempt it with a more docile and more predictable species? Just my thoughts on the matter.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


I've heard T's can chew on plants sometimes, but its only a tiny part of a $2 plant so if it get completely destroyed no harm done


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

Good luck w/plants. Ever since my mite issue, no more water or things that require water hahah for now!


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 28, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Good luck w/plants. Ever since my mite issue, no more water or things that require water hahah for now!


Lol what happened?

Edit** sorry nevermind I just read it again


----------

